# Iltis brake mishap!



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

_Originally posted in the Fox forum_
I am usually loafing in the Cabriolet forum, but a trip from a local mechanic brings me here. He told me that the drum brakes on my 1984 VW (Bombardier) Iltis are the same as those on the VW Fox. I have my doubts about this considering the sheer size, but I will try for advice anyways.








When I first got the truck the emergency brake was not working properly. Unless I was on flat ground the truck would roll. So I tightened a few things here and there, only to later notice that the rear brakes were dragging. With little clue as to how I would get the drum off to access the brakes to adjust them (I now know they are adjustable from the outside... duh!) I called my uncle for help. About an hour later he had pried the drum off without first releasing the pads. I knew it wasn't right, but was stupid and kept my mouth shut. By pulling like their was no tomorrow, we bent the pads and snapped a caliper. *Can I straighten the old pads?* I have read that if I replace the pads on one side, I must do likewise on the other, and I don't want to strictly because of cost.* Secondly, in order to replace the old caliper can I just pull the old one out and plop a new one in? * I was able to pull the broken one out, so I know how the install. The next question is *the brakes will undoubtedly have air pockets in the fluid. Will I eliminate them by bleeding, even the pockets around the new caliper?*
I think this is all for now. If you know of anyone who can give me worthy advice, please don't hold out! 
Cheers,
carter


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Iltis brake mishap! (Carterh)*

If you have drum brakes then you do not have "calipers"....are you talking about wheel cylinders...the mechanism that pushes the shoes against the drum?
I would say if you bent a brake shoe, replace it, don't screw around with brake parts. No idea if they're compatible with Fox parts.


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Iltis brake mishap! (Mr Black)*

Yea, we already had this discussion over in the Fox forum. I posted late at night was tired/pissed off, so proper terminology had evaded me. 
By calliper I did mean the piston that slides from the wheel cylinder. I am still going back and forth on straightening the shoe. The actual surface is still good, its just the tongue that slides into the groove of the piston that is bent. 
I am still facing the problem of what VW parts are compatible. I went to NAPA and their VW brake parts from the 80's were all about half the size of what I am in need of. 
Suddenly this truck doesn't seem like such a good idea!


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Iltis brake mishap! (Carterh)*

measure your drum.. do a search for that size.. i believe the iltis had used audi v8 drums in the rear since its awd. but i cannot say that for sure... ive never owned one.


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Iltis brake mishap! (vw.insect)*

280mm (~11"). None of the shops I visited could search by size. I will keep search though.


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Iltis brake mishap! (Carterh)*

So I think the brake piston is a lost cause. All the shops I visited gave me funny looks, and none of their VW parts came close. I did notice that most of the wheels cylinder assemblies had only one groove on the piston, as opposed to the two groove style I am looking for. This leads me to believe that only one side is necessary. After I put the brake back together everything fit without the second groove. I will drive for a bit without it then I will tear it down again to see if any problems arise from this.
As for the bent shoe, a local machine shop did an amazing job straightening it! Again, it wasn't the actual pad portion that had bent, it was the part that is at 90 degrees to it- the part that the springs, piston, and adjuster all connect to. 
I had the brake all properly assembled when I noticed what looks like a washer with wings. I am pretty sure it deals with the parking brake, but I had difficulty finding a place where it would properly fit. I guess I will keep scouring the web, but I will likely end up pulling off another wheel to check out its set up.
Cheers,
carter


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Iltis brake mishap! (Carterh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Carterh* »_

I had the brake all properly assembled when I noticed what looks like a washer with wings. I am pretty sure it deals with the parking brake, but I had difficulty finding a place where it would properly fit. I guess I will keep scouring the web, but I will likely end up pulling off another wheel to check out its set up.
Cheers,
carter

that part usually sits opposite of the wheel cylinder, so when the cylinder pushes the pads apart, they dont get closer together at the bottom. and i talked to someone who said vanagon rear brakes might be what you are looing for?


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Iltis brake mishap! (vw.insect)*

Thanks! I will definitely check that out!


----------

